# Fuji Classic Track?



## PlasticMotif

I rode one today. It's nice, fairly light, looks good.

Any reason I shouldn't get it?

I've been looking for a new fixed, SS. I had planned on building my own up, but the price is right and I can't settle in on any one specific frame.


----------



## JaeP

By classic, do you mean the steel lugged frame and fork? If so, I'd say go for it. They are sweet bikes. 

(BTW I loved steel lugged bikes)


----------



## Dave Hickey

+1...agreed.....


----------



## PlasticMotif

I was talking about their new'ish prebuilt SS/Fixie. 

I'm only interested in the Frame and fork. I had a chance to ride one and the* Feather* today. They ride well. 

I'm still not sold!

Bianchi Pista, Specialized Langster, Surly Steamroller, Masi Speciale, Fuji Feather/Classic Track.....build my own. toooo many choices.


----------



## jmlapoint

?????


----------



## PlasticMotif

Bike in question...I'd probably just get the frameset.


----------



## Dave Hickey

If you know the correct size, check out one the Bike Island/BD or Performance/Nashbar framesets.


----------



## PlasticMotif

Dave Hickey said:


> If you know the correct size, check out one the Bike Island/BD or Performance/Nashbar framesets.


I'd seen them all before. I looked again today and something new was there.










Gonna order it(it's 520 reynolds and im a sucker from chrome), some CXP22s w/ Formula hubs(pre-builts), and an IRO kit. I've got a new black brooks to slap on it.

Thanks for the link Hickey. I didn't think they'd have anything new.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Very cool looking frame....I can't wait to see that built...


----------



## PlasticMotif

My last build:


----------



## waldo425

PlasticMotif said:


> I'd seen them all before. I looked again today and something new was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna order it(it's 520 reynolds and im a sucker from chrome), some CXP22s w/ Formula hubs(pre-builts), and an IRO kit. I've got a new black brooks to slap on it.
> 
> Thanks for the link Hickey. I didn't think they'd have anything new.


That is a nice frame. It will make a great street rider with bottle and fender mounts. I also like that it has the tensioners in the dropouts.


----------

